# help with another contract



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

so i have potential buyers for any extra does from Fancy or Fiona, I of corse get first pick for keepers and will keep ALL kids for at least a month and a half, all sales will be final. so I'm wondering should I have a set amount for does, bucks, and weathers or wheel and deal with the buyers depending on how shows go ( so that actually cancels out the 1 1/2 month part because the first show i have is in august, kids will be born in march and may/june) i have been told about terrible buyers trying to blame people for bad kids and i want to prevent that as much as possible. i have purebred saanen dairy goats only no %s so i would also love price suggestions. my mom knows the potential buyers and they have absolutely no experience in dairy goats but have been doing loads of research. so i am a little nervous. please help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Until you actually have a show record, it is hard to price them on "show quality."


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Why keep until a month and a half? Are you going to bottle raise?


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Are you asking for a down payment? If not perhaps you wait to even discuss sales until you are ready to sell them? This could impact price if you think the dams will place at a show.

As far as purchaser satisfaction, i would decide now either all sales final or a return policy. I can see drawbacks to both, but I personally would be keen to work with a breeder who has a policy of taking back goats. It would show they are confident and probably have good goats!

Also if they are good goats even if returned they should resell. I might have a clean test policy with that.


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Sorry, i see n that you are doing all sales final. Just put that in your sake contract,big and bold. You can ever have them initial next to it if you're worried.

As to piece, i have little idea. Are saanen popular/easy to find in your area? You can put out a price and see if you get interest. It may take some time to determine the market.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree on the initialing. I was actually just talking to my mom about my issue and she told me I should do the same thing lol
I don’t know if this is really helpful or not but I try and price them on what I would be willing to pay........if I had room and money that is lol I think with the showing especially if these are good people is to just sell them as if your not planning on showing anyone. If your does win it will be a added bonus for them. You can contact them let them know how it went and then maybe return customers.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

there is one like "Commercial" dairy farm with cows and goats not all of theirs are pure bred, then the farm we got ours from which is just one left turn away from the big farm they have 6. these other than us are the only ones i know about.



Einhorn said:


> As far as purchaser satisfaction, i would decide now either all sales final or a return policy. I can see drawbacks to both, but I personally would be keen to work with a breeder who has a policy of taking back goats. It would show they are confident and probably have good goats!


i don't want to do a return policy because we only have the two does and Fancy is a second timer so i cant really predict how many also her ultrasound was very early to tell how many. and Fiona is a FF so I'm not counting on anything from her. for Fancy she had twins last time but she doubled (at least) in size from how big she was the day before she kidded to now so I'm thinking she will have triplets. if she has trips i would keep a buck and a doe and sell or market the other depending on what it is


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Twice as big! Yikes! Are goats like humans in that subsequent pregnancies sore more than first pregnancies? If not, it does sound like triplets!


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Jessica~ now that's an idea. i need to keep at least a doe and a buck because i would show the doe and i would weather the buck for the fair and let a younger 4-her show him so i can clip all of the others without having to worry about a terrible clipping job costing a win


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

i have no idea if the goats are like humans. a goat that is fancy's grand dam has had 8 pregnancies and she still looks very good she just has weak pasterns and huge teats so she doesn't always place well she has a beautiful bone structure and dairy like shape though and she didn't even show being pregnant either. maybe it runs in the family????????


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

I think in humans, our abdominal and uterine muscles get stretched a bit more each time, unless we are disciplined and Stay supre fit. I wouldn't think bone structure would change, though bone substance could!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

2 years ago, my FF that had twins was larger than her dam (3F) that had a triples. It really varies wildly from doe to doe. How deep they are plays a role. How much they like to eat.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

yeah I'm really sure it varies but for the herd that mine was from all of them are pretty similar
i only mentioned bone structure because she will be 10 this year and has had kids every year since she was a year old


----------



## Einhorn (Jan 2, 2014)

Oy vey! That's a hard working doe!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I would make sure that they pay a down payment


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

For dairy, pricing for me is a tested herd (CAE/Johnes/CL), G6S for Nubians, DNA typing for bucks, the pedigree of the kids ( milk stars, LA appraisals, bloodlines), for kids an evaluation of any disqualifications or problems )multiple teats, split teats, undesirable scrotum, underbite, etc. ). Pet only or wethers in this case. Bloodlines - GCHs. get of sire, twin siblings show records, evaluation of udders from dams, grandams, etc. I won't accept a deposit until the kid is on the ground and a month has passed, I can better evaluate kids, decide on my keepers. I do have reservations without a deposit until this time. Once the deposit is made, I cannot guarantee how this particular kid will grow. Show prospects - are prospects. Some mature at a faster rate than others, herd management and overall care has a lot of determination. I set a price to an interested buyer before kidding, after kidding the kid may be more. My website spells out sales policy, right to retain, etc.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

Einhorn said:


> Oy vey! That's a hard working doe!


yeah and she milks very well like 1 gallon a day and that is before her peak
goat blessings i really like that would you mind if i used some of your post in my contract?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

No problem. It's been a work in progress - do find what works best for you - my way may not be the best in your situation. All the best!


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

thank you
just one question if the goats are American saanens they can still be pure bred right? i looked at pedigrees and they have only saanens in their lineage.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't know much about Saanens - Nubians can be American or purebred. You would have to look at the ADGA guidelines for their breed. Hopefully a Saanen person can answer your question.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

ok thank you


----------

